
John Nash’s Nobel Prize-winning one-pager - laronian
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/the-beautiful-life-of-john-forbes-nash-jr-8931a4781ce5#c415
======
bamin
His Nobel was for all four equilibrium papers...

